

Ljsyscall: Unix system calls for LuaJIT - lelf
https://github.com/justincormack/ljsyscall

======
justincormack
This is my project... not sure why it suddenly appeared on HN today, but happy
to answer any questions.

There is a short talk from Fosdem
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZty3v4xVnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZty3v4xVnQ)
and a longer one from last years Lua Workshop here
[http://2013.capitoledulibre.org/conferences/lua-
workshop/tow...](http://2013.capitoledulibre.org/conferences/lua-
workshop/towards-a-lua-scripted-operating-system.html)

One of my main ideas was to make things easier to understand by having
everything in a scripting language; I chose Lua as the LuaJIT ffi had just
come out. At some point porting it to other languages would be a good idea.

~~~
blindgeek
Have you looked at scsh (AKA the Scheme shell)? How does your work compare
with it? It seems like your goals are similar, except that you're working in
Lua.

~~~
justincormack
My goal really hasn't been to define something that is convenient to use as a
shell (ie compositional etc), but something for programming, so it returns
data structures which differ by function etc. Plus I provide lower level
functions like namespacing and so on.

